# UNRRA G519 bicycle



## blackcat (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello;
Found on the net, the story of the young Australian girl Betty SOUTER who was part of UNRRA ( United Nations Relief and Rehabilitation Administration ) in 1946 in Nanchang - China.




Betty SOUTER on a G519 Columbia

(credits Marj. BLOCH)

Regards;
Serge


----------

